# Από πού το "κόφ' το" και το "κούρευ' το";



## AoratiMelani (Dec 3, 2010)

Themis said:


> πιάσε το αυγό και κούρεφτο


από καιρό έχω την απορία, πώς πρέπει να γράφουμε αυτήν την έκφραση? είναι "κουρεύω" άρα μήπως το σωστό είναι "κούρευτο" ή ακόμη και "κούρευ' το"?


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2010)

AoratiMelani said:


> από καιρό έχω την απορία, πώς πρέπει να γράφουμε αυτήν την έκφραση? είναι "κουρεύω" άρα μήπως το σωστό είναι "κούρευτο" ή ακόμη και "κούρευ' το"?



Καλημέρα. Εγώ γράφω *Πιάσ' τ' αβγό και κούρευ' το*. (Γιά κοίτα, έτσι το γράφει κι ο Μπαμπινιώτης.) Αλλά εγώ γράφω και «Σ' το 'πα».


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αλλά εγώ γράφω και «Σ' το 'πα».


Κι εγώ. :)


----------



## Themis (Dec 4, 2010)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πήγα να γράψω την εντελώς μπανάλ έκφραση που προβληματίζει την Αόρατη Μελάνη και κώλωσα κάνα πεντάλεπτο. Δεν ανέτρεξα όμως σε λεξικά, γιατί δεν αμαρτάνω τόσο εύκολα. Η γενική μου εντύπωση είναι ότι η λύση του Νίκελ με το "υ" ικανοποιεί μόνο φορμαλιστικά κριτήρια, γιατί πώς δικαιολογούμε τον φθόγγο [f] και όχι [v]; Εγώ το "κούρευ' το" θα έτεινα αυθορμήτως να το διαβάσω [kurevto] και όχι [kurefto], και μόνο ύστερα από σκέψη θα το διάβαζα σωστά. Αν λέγαμε "κούρεψ' το", δεν θα προβληματιζόμασταν. Λέμε όμως [kurefto], και έχουμε μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Εγώ κατέληξα να γράψω "κούρεφτο", που κι αυτό δεν μου κάθεται καλά, γιατί αισθάνθηκα ότι δεν είχα καμία εύλογη λύση. Μήπως υπάρχει κάτι σαν εξυπονοούμενο [kurefsate], κατ' αναλογία προς το "παύσατε" κτλ.; Θα με ενδιέφερε πάρα πολύ αν κάποιος μπορούσε να λύσει την απορία μου.

'Εδιτ: Δαεμάνε, θωθτόθ!


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2010)

Θα πρέπει να ψάξω σε κιτάπια, αλλά άλλη ώρα. Ποιο φαινόμενο είναι αυτό που ο στιγμιαίος τύπος φαίνεται να γίνεται διαρκείας, ίσως για να βολευτούν ήχοι μονάχα; Δεν μπορούμε να γράψουμε «κούρεφ’ το», δεν έχουμε τύπο από _κούρεφ_-. Έχουμε _κούρευε_, αλλά μετά την έκθλιψη το [βτ] γίνεται [φτ]. Το ΛΚΝ φρονίμως ποιούν γράφει «κούρεψ’ το». Και η αγορά (του Γκουγκλ) δείχνει να είναι μοιρασμένη*. Όμως το φαινόμενο υπάρχει: π.χ. _μάζευ’ τα και άδειασέ μας / άδειαζέ μας τη γωνιά, ρίχ’ τα, δίνε του_. Άλλα; 


*Βέβαια, οι πολλοί γράφουν _κούρεφ' το_. Π.χ. slang.gr και:


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2010)

Αρχίζει να έχει κανείς αμφιβολίες για το «υ» όταν σκεφτεί περιπτώσεις όπως _κρύφ' τα_, _κάφ' τα_, _χάφ' τα_.

Ωστόσο, φαίνεται να απομιμούνται τον προφορικό τύπο του πληθυντικού της προστακτικής, π.χ. _κρύψτε_ και _*κρύφτε*_, _κουρέψτε_ και *κουρεύτε*, οπότε θα μπορούσε να δικαιολογηθεί έτσι ένα -υ- στο _κούρευ' το_.


----------



## Themis (Dec 4, 2010)

Εδώ φαίνεται να έχουμε δύο διαφορετικά προβλήματα. Το πρώτο είναι η γραφή. Η εξέλιξη κούρευέ το - κούρεβ' το - κούρεφτο φαίνεται βέβαια λογική. Δεν γράφουμε "κούρεφ' " επειδή τέτοιος τύπος δεν υπάρχει. Λογικό κι αυτό. Και γράφουμε ενδεχομένως "κούρευ' " επειδή τέτοιος τύπος υπάρχει. Πρόβλημα. Ο τύπος αυτός, αν τον θεωρήσουμε αυτοτελώς, δεν προφέρεται [kuref] αλλά [kurev]. Αλλά τύπος "κούρευ' " που να προφέρεται με [f] απλούστατα δεν υπάρχει. Μόνο συμπροφερόμενος μπορεί να μας δώσει [f]. Και εδώ η αποτύπωση αυτή στη γραφή είναι προβληματική χωρίς 'φ'. Είναι σαν να κρύβουμε κάτω απ' το χαλί ότι έγινε μια φωνητική μετατροπή, ένα "πάθος του φθόγγου". Δεύτερον, και κατά τη γνώμη μου σημαντικότερο, είναι σαφές ότι σημασιολογικά έχουμε στιγμιαίο τύπο, όχι εξακολουθητικό. Κούρεψέ το - κούρεφτο, όπως ρίχτο (που πιστεύω ότι προέρχεται από το ρίξε το - ρίξ' το), κάφτο (=κάψ' το), κλάφτο (=κλάψ' το). Αν είναι έτσι, πώς θα μπορούσε να δικαιολογηθεί η γραφή με "υ" και όχι με "φ"; Μου φαίνεται ότι η μόνη γραφή που δεν θα μπορούσα να αποδεχτώ είναι το "κούρευ' το". Επαναλαμβάνω ότι θα είχα μεγάλη περιέργεια να μάθω περισσότερα.
Έδιτ: Δεν είχα δει το προηγούμενο ποστ, αλλά η συνέχεια μάλλον αύριο.


----------



## sarant (Dec 4, 2010)

Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι έχουμε δυο φαινόμενα, το ένα είναι ότι σε αυτές τις "περιφρονητικές προστακτικές" χρησιμοποιούμε διαρκή χρόνο, και το άλλο είναι το ρίχτο και το κούρεφτο. Λέμε 'δίνε του', 'τελείωνε', 'μάζευέ τα', 'συντόμευε'. Όσο για το κούρεφτο, μάλλον από το 'κούρεβτο' προέρχεται όπως ειπώθηκε παραπάνω.


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2010)

Στο ελάχιστο ψάξιμο που προλαβαίνω να κάνω δεν βρήκα να έχουν ασχοληθεί ιδιαίτερα με το θέμα. Στη μεταφρασμένη γραμματική του Μάκριτζ εντόπισα το εξής:
Σε πολλά εύχρηστα χειλικόληκτα και υπερωικόληκτα ρήματα, το -_ps_- ή -_ks_- στην προστακτική του συνοπτικού της ενεργητικής μπορεί προαιρετικά να μεταπίπτει πριν από το -_t_- σε -_f_- ή σε -_χ_- αντίστοιχα, οπότε προκύπτουν πιο κοινόλεκτες παραλλαγές: π.χ. _κοιτάχτε_ (: _κοιτάξετε_), _ρίχ' το_ (: _ρίξ' το_).​
(Δεν χρησιμοποιούνται σύμβολα IPA για την προφορά αλλά καταλαβαίνουμε τι εννοεί.) Κάνει μια προσπάθεια να ερμηνεύσει την αλλαγή του συμφώνου πριν από το -_τ_- της προστακτικής ή της αντωνυμίας, αλλά στο παράδειγμα περιορίζεται στην περίπτωση όπου το [k] από το [ks] γίνεται [x]. Όταν δίπλα στο _γράψτε_ λέμε και _γράφτε_, δεν έγινε [f] το [p] του [ps]. Απλώς πήραμε το -_φ_- τού _γράφετε_. Επίσης όταν λέμε _ράφτε_ (_Έρχονται λίρες και φλουριά, ράφτε μεγάλες τσέπες_), δεν έγινε έτσι το _ράψτε_, αλλά το _ράβετε_. Δηλαδή το [v] γίνεται [f].

Το [v] ωστόσο των ρημάτων σε -_εύω_ είναι -_ύ_- και παραμένει -_ύ_- στην προστακτική: _γυρεύτε_, _μαζεύτε_, _κουρεύτε_ κ.ο.κ. Έτσι και το _πιάσε τ' αβγό και κούρευέ το_, πρέπει να γίνει _κούρευ' το_. Δεν έχουμε _οπτική_ αλλαγή του -_υ_- σε -_φ_- στο _κουρεύτε_, γιατί να έχουμε στο _μάζευ' τα_ ή στο _κούρευ' το_;


----------



## meidei (Dec 4, 2010)

Θα το έγραφα με <φ>. Έτσι κι αλλιώς με <φ> γράφω όσες λέξεις θέλω να τονίσω ότι αλλάζουν μορφή για να υποτιμήσουν (πχ βουλευτής -> βολευτής -> βολεφτής -κι ας αλλάζει το /u/ αντί το /f/)· θα κολλήσω εδώ;


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2010)

Ο Μπαμπινιώτης λέει ότι πρέπει να γράφουμε και _ξευτιλίζω - ξευτίλα_. Δηλαδή, αφού προέρχονται από το _εξευτελίζω_, πρέπει να γράφονται με _ευ_ και όχι με -_φ_-. (Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την _ξεφτίλα_ — τον τρόπο που γράφεται, εννοώ). Αλλά, πριν φτάσουμε να πειράξουμε το φτου των _βουλευτών_, θα πρέπει να δούμε πώς γράφουμε το _μαζεύτε τους_. Ήρθε η ώρα να πούμε «Δεύτε λάβετε τελευταίον ασπασμόν» για το -_εύτε_; Θα γράφουμε στο εξής «Σκλάβοι, δουλέφτε»; Όταν θα λύσουμε αυτό, θα διατηρηθεί η διαφωνία μας (We have agreed to disagree) με τον Σαραντάκο για την ένωση: αυτός θα γράφει _σώστο_ κι εγώ _σώσ' το_.


----------



## meidei (Dec 4, 2010)

Χμ, όσο βλέπω παραδείγματα τόσο με πείθει το <φ>. Μπορεί ετυμολογικά να στέκει το <υ>, αλλά νομίζω στους νέους σχηματισμούς που γίνονται και με αλλαγές στην προφορά, καλύτερο είναι είναι το <φ> (και αν δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με τα β-φ-υ, φωνητική γραφή όποιου ήχου αλλάζει). 
Πώς θα διαβάζατε το <Ράβ' το> (επειδή <ράβω>) για παράδειγμα; ['ravto]; Εγώ πάντως ['rafto] λέω.

Αλλά κλίνω προς την χρήση της αποστρόφου. Γιατί άμα δω ένα <σώστο> θα το περάσω για <σωστό>, ενώ με το <σώσ' το> το σώζουμε ;)


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2010)

meidei said:


> Πώς θα διαβάζατε το <Ράβ' το> (επειδή <ράβω>) για παράδειγμα; ['ravto]; Εγώ πάντως ['rafto] λέω.


Δεν υπάρχει _Ράβ' το_. Ή _ράβε το και μη μιλάς_ ή _ράφ' το_ (από το ráveto > rávto). Δεν έχω το χρόνο να σε πείσω, αλλά πέρα από κάποια γνωστά (_αφτί, ξεφτίλα_ και τα άλλα τα διττογραφούμενα με -_αυ_- και -_αβ_-, π.χ. _σταύλος, στάβλος, γαύρος, γάβρος_), άμα αρχίσεις να αλλάζεις, δεν ξέρεις πού θα σταματήσεις. Αν είναι να πούμε να γίνει _δουλέφτε_, τότε και _δουλεφτής_ και _Αφστραλία_ και γιατί να μην περάσουμε σε μια συνολική απλοποίηση για να ξεμπερδεύουμε;


----------



## meidei (Dec 4, 2010)

Είναι και η απλοποίηση μια λύση. 



> Δεν υπάρχει Ράβ' το. Ή ράβε το και μη μιλάς ή ράφ' το (από το ráveto > rávto).


Το ίδιο δεν λέμε;


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2010)

Συχώρα με, δεν είδα τα σημαδάκια, νόμιζα ότι το ανέφερες σαν υπαρκτή γραφή.


----------



## meidei (Dec 4, 2010)

Σκεφτόμουν να βάλω αστερίσκο μπροστά από το *Ραβ' το, αλλά τελικά έβαλα <> που είναι δική μου έμπνευση και μάλλον ακατανόητη :).


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2010)

daeman said:


> Πέρυσι πήγα διακοπές, βλέπεις, ενώ φέτος... κλαύ' τα κλάψ' τα κλαψ-λυγμ.


Περιττό να πω ότι στο ΛΝΕΓ έχουμε *κλαύ’ τα Χαράλαμπε* (παρατήρηση 1η: από το _κλαύτηκα_; παρ. 2η: ένα κόμμα, ρε παιδιά!) ενώ στο ΛΚΝ *κλάφ’ τα (Xαράλαμπε)! * (_κλάφ-_ από το...;).


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2010)

nickel said:


> [...](_κλάφ-_ από το...;).


 
Μείζον θέμα που έχει διχάσει τους απανταχού γλωσσολόγους, δημιουργώντας δύο ανυποχώρητα αντίπαλα στρατόπεδα. Οι μεν υποστηρίζουν ότι προέρχεται από τον κόλαφο με αποβολή του -ο- χάριν συντομίας, σε συνδυασμό με την ηχομιμητική επίδραση αυτού ταύτου του κολάφου (πλαφ!), καθώς και τη νοηματική συνοχή της φράσεως (κόλαφος οδυνηρός -> Χαράλαμπος εν κλαυθμώ). 
Εν τούτοις, η ετέρα, πολυπληθεστέρα ομάς γλωσσολόγων, ισχυρίζεται ότι προέρχεται από την ΙΕ ρίζα _κλαφ_, η οποία παραδίδεται σε προσφάτως ανακαλυφθέντα εν Κλαφσιλάνδη της Σκανδιναυίας (Σκανδιναφίας αποσπάσματα ενός αρχαιοτάτου έπους με τίτλο _Κλαφσάγκα_. Σε ένα από τα αποσπάσματα αυτά, ο ήρως του έπους, επονομαζόμενος Χάραλντ Κλαφ, σε μια από τις περιπλανήσεις του συναντά τη Φρέιγια, θεά του έρωτα στη σκανδιναφική μυθολογία και, θαμπωμένος από τα κάλλη της, κατακλύζεται από έντονο σαρκικό πόθο και πράττει το αδιανόητο, απλώνει το χέρι να χουφτώσει τη θεά!  Τότε εκείνη του ρίχνει μια ξεγυρισμένη ανάστροφη, ακούγεται ένα ηχηρότατο κλαφ, ο Χάραλντ βάζει τα κλάματα και η θεά αναφωνεί "κλάφτα χαράλαμπε" (μια φράση που στο τοπικό ιδίωμα της Βαλχάλας σημαίνει "ξετσίπωτος, αλλά γλυκούλης θνητός αυτός ο Κλαφ"), τον καταριέται να κλαίει αιώνια κι εξαφανίζεται. Οι παρόντες σύντροφοί του (Πλαφ και Τελεγκράφ) παρερμηνεύουν τα λόγια της θεάς ως προσωνύμιο που απέδωσε στον ιερόσυλο αρχηγό τους και από τότε τον προσφωνούν έτσι. Κλάφτα χαράλαμπε, χωρίς κόμμα και ντροπή.


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 4, 2010)

*πσ > φ / κσ > χ πριν από τ + φωνήεν*

Μοιάζει προφανής η σκέψη πως στα _κούρεφ’το_ και _ράφ’το_ έχουμε το /β/ τού κούρε*υ*ε και ρά*β*ε να τρέπεται σε /φ/. Παρόλα αυτά μένει να εξηγηθεί η μετατροπή τής προστακτικής αορίστου σε ενεστώτα. Πιστεύω λοιπόν πως δεν υφίσταται τέτοιο θέμα. 

Για αρχή, θα πρέπει να παραδεχτούμε πως όταν λέμε _κούρεφ’το_ και _ράφ’το_ (το ρημάδι) έχουμε κατά νου _κούρεψ’το_ και _ράψ’το_.

Νομίζω πως μια σχετική περίπτωση που θα μας δείξει τον δρόμο είναι το _διατάχτε _που λέγεται στον στρατό. Διότι εδώ είναι προφανές πως η λέξη είναι _διατάξτε _και τίποτα άλλο. 

Πιστεύω πως το _κσ_ (ξ) πριν από _τ+φωνήεν_ τρέπεται σε _χ_ (_διατά*ξ*τε > διατά*χ*τε_) και ομοίως το _πσ_ (ψ) γίνεται _φ_ (κούρε*ψ*’το > κούρε*φ*’το). *Είναι σαν το άφωνο στιγμιαίο (κ ή π) να απορροφά το σίγμα για να δώσει το αντίστοιχο άφωνο εξακολουθητικό (χ ή φ).
*
Έτσι λύνεται και το θέμα τής ορθογραφίας σε περιπτώσεις όπως το κούρεφ’το. Καθώς πρόκειται για φωνητική τροπή τού _πσ_ (ψ) σε φ απλά γράφουμε κούρεφ’το. Κατά την γνώμη μου και σύμφωνα με την ερμηνεία μου όπως σας την παρουσίασα, είναι η μόνη δικαιολογημένη ορθογραφία.


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 5, 2010)

Ή, μια διαφορετική διατύπωση ώστε να ενταχθεί καλύτερα στο τυπικό των μορφολογικών μεταβολών στην γλώσσα μας, μάλλον φαίνεται πως υπάρχει αρχικά μια σίγαση τού σίγμα, ανάμεσα στα δύο άλλα σύμφωνα, και έπειτα τα _πτ_ και _κτ _μετατρέπονται σε _φτ _και _χτ _όπως συνηθίζεται στην γλώσσα μας (_πτερό > φτερό, πτωχός > φτωχός, κτίζω > χτίζω_ κτλ.)


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2010)

Διαφωνώ σε διάφορα σημεία, είπα την άποψή μου στο #9 (του Μάκριτζ φαίνεται να μοιάζει με τη δική σου). Αλλά αυτό για το _κούρεψε_ είναι ηχητικά παιχνίδια και μας παρασύρουν. Δεν είναι _κούρεπσε_ το _κούρεψε_, αλλά _κούρευσε_. Και αυτό το -_υ_- στα ρήματα δεν το γράφουμε διαφορετικά όταν έρχεται να κάνει παρέα με το -_τ_-. Υπάρχει ένα διαδεδομένο λάθος. Κοίτα τα _κλαύτηκα_, _κλαυτεί_ στο ΛΚΝ ή στο Lexiscope. Δεν υπάρχει _κλάφτε_. Και όμως, στο διαδίκτυο:
κλαύτε : 17
κλάφτε : 355

Όταν, λοιπόν, λέμε και γράφουμε _κουρεύτε_, _κουρεύτηκα_, _κουρευτεί_, γιατί θα πρέπει στο _κούρευ(σ)' το_ (αν ισχύει η θεωρία σου) να αλλάξει το -_υ_- σε -_φ_-;


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 5, 2010)

Κοίτα, είναι λογική η ερώτησή σου. Χρειάζεται όμως ιστορική αναδρομή για το πότε συντελέστηκαν οι διάφορες μεταβολές.

Δηλαδή: το _κλαίω _είχε κάποτε θέματα_ κλαι- κλαυ-_ όμως κάποια στιγμή το /φ/ στο δεύτερο θέμα άλλαξε σε /π/ και το _να κλαύσω_ έγινε _να κλάψω_. Από την στιγμή που έγινε αυτή η μεταβολή έχουμε πια _π_ (μέσα στο _ψ_) και ορθογραφικά δε υπάρχει γυρισμός πίσω στο ύψιλον εάν ξαναπροκύψει /φ/. Οπότε, είναι σημαντικό να βρεθεί πότε ξεκινάν τύποι προστακτικής όπως τα _κλάφ’τα, κούρεφ’το _κτλ. Σε καιρό χρήσης τού _κλαύσε_ ή σε καιρό χρήσης τού _κλάψε_;

Πάντως, ο λαϊκός χαρακτήρας τής σχετικής χρήσης (_κλάφ’τα, Χαραλάμπε, Πιάσ’ τ’ αβγό και κούρεφ’το_) παραπέμπει σε καθομιλουμένη αν και ποτέ δεν μπορείς να αποκλείσεις επίδραση τής καθαρεύουσας.

Εάν όμως δεχτούμε πως το _κλάφ’τα_ προήρθε από το _κλαύσε τα_ τότε θα έχουμε πρόβλημα να εξηγήσουμε το _ρίχ’τα_. Διότι αν αντίστοιχα πάρουμε τον παλιό τύπο _ρίψε _αντί για _ρίξε _τότε δεν θα μας βγει η τροπή τού χειλικού _π_ σε λαρυγγικό _χ_ κι αν πάλι υποθέσουμε πως προήρθε από το _ρίχνε τα_ τότε έχουμε ασυνέπεια ως προς τον τύπο προστακτικής (χώρια που πρέπει να εξηγήσεις και πού πήγε το νι).

Εάν όμως δεχτούμε την εξήγησή που έδωσα πιο πάνω, όλα στέκουν και εξηγούνται μέσα στο σύστημα μεταβολών τής γλώσσας. Είναι μια λογική υπόθεση λοιπόν ότι οι τύποι _κλάφ’τα, κούρεφ’το, διατάχτε_ και _ρίχ’το_ προέκυψαν σε καιρό που ήδη λέγαμε _κλάψε _και _ρίξε_. Χάρη ευφωνίας σιγήθηκε το /σ/και τα _πτ_ και _κτ_ γίναν _φτ_ και _χτ_, αντίστοιχα. Ένας τύπος προστακτικής (αορίστου) δίχως μεταβολή. Μόνη μεταβολή η σίγαση του σίγμα και η συνεπής μεταβολή των στιγμιαίων άφωνων σε εξακολουθητικά άφωνα όπως γίνεται στην γλώσσα μας. Και τα καλύπτει *όλα*, όπως τα _διατάχτε _( < διατάξτε ) και _κοιτάχτε _( < κοιτάξτε ).

Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος βέβαια. Μια αναδρομή σε πηγές ίσως φωτίσει περισσότερο το θέμα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 5, 2010)

Farofylakas said:


> Πιστεύω πως το _κσ_ (ξ) πριν από _τ+φωνήεν_ τρέπεται σε _χ_ (_διατά*ξ*τε > διατά*χ*τε_) και ομοίως το _πσ_ (ψ) γίνεται _φ_ (κούρε*ψ*’το > κούρε*φ*’το). *Είναι σαν το άφωνο στιγμιαίο (κ ή π) να απορροφά το σίγμα για να δώσει το αντίστοιχο άφωνο εξακολουθητικό (χ ή φ).*


Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό αυτό, αλλά μου ακούγεται πειστικό. Εγώ το σκεφτόμουν πιο απλοϊκά: άμα πας να πεις "κούρεψτο" ο συνδυασμός "ΨΤ" σε ενοχλεί γιατί εκφέρεται δύσκολα και δεν υπάρχει γενικά σε ελληνικές λέξεις, οπότε αναζητάς αυθόρμητα να πεις κάτι πιο βατό, και το γυρίζεις σε ΦΤ.


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 5, 2010)

Όμως πράγματι, στον ισχυρισμό μου κάτι που απομένει να εξηγηθεί είναι το γιατί σιγήθηκε το σίγμα. Μπορεί να δικαιολογηθεί εάν φανεί πως στην γλώσσα μας το σίγμα απαντά σποραδικά ή καθόλου, στριμωγμένο ανάμεσα σε δύο σύμφωνα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2010)

Τα δικά μου τα ελάχιστα σχετικά κιτάπια πρέπει να είναι οριζόντια σε στοίβες — πάντως, δεν τα είδα στα κάθετα. Κάνω μια αναδιάταξη της βιβλιοθήκης αυτόν τον καιρό.

Επειδή η συζήτηση είναι για το -_υ_- και αν θα πρέπει να γράφεται με -_υ_- ή με -_φ_-, αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι (το γνωστό, άλλωστε) ότι υπάρχει η τάση να κάνουμε -_β_- και -_φ_- τα -_υ_- που δεν είναι εντελώς διάφανα ως προς την προέλευσή τους ή παγιωμένα.

Έτσι βλέπουμε το ΛΚΝ να γράφει με -_φ_- ή να διορθώνει σε _Πιάσε τ΄ αυγό και κούρεψ’ το_ ενώ ο Κριαράς δίνει _Κλάψ' τα Χαράλαμπε_. Δεν γλιτώνει την τάση το ΛΝΕΓ: ενώ στο _κλαίω_ δίνει _κλαύ' τα_, στον _Χαραλάμπη_ δίνει *κλάφ' τα Χαράλαμπε*.

Πάλι μόνο μου στη μοναξιά μου με βλέπω...


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 5, 2010)

nickel said:


> Επειδή η συζήτηση είναι για το -_υ_- και αν θα πρέπει να γράφεται με -_υ_- ή με -_φ_-, αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι (το γνωστό, άλλωστε) ότι υπάρχει η τάση να κάνουμε -_β_- και -_φ_- τα -_υ_- που δεν είναι εντελώς διάφανα ως προς την προέλευσή τους ή παγιωμένα.



Σύμφωνοι σε αυτό που λες. Το θέμα όμως είναι πως εάν φωτιστεί η προέλευση τού τύπου τότε θα φωτιστεί και το θέμα τής ορθογραφίας. Έτσι πιστεύω πως σε αυτήν την περίπτωση το φ δεν είναι μονάχα καρπός απλογράφησης αλλά έχει και ετυμολογική βάση.


----------



## Dr Moshe (Dec 6, 2010)

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τους αγαπητούς λεξιλόγους για τα ενδιαφέροντα σημειώματά τους σχετικά με αυτό το δύσκολο θέμα. Παρουσιάστηκαν ωραίες αναλύσεις με αξιόλογο υπόβαθρο.

Εν πρώτοις, οφείλουμε να παραδεχτούμε ότι οι τύποι αυτοί έχουν την αφετηρία τους στο συνοπτικό (αοριστικό) θέμα. Ο σχηματισμός τους γίνεται διαφανέστερος μόλις εξετάσουμε τύπους από τα οιονεί συγκοπτόμενα ρήματα, όπως _κλαύ' τα _ή _καύ' τα _(ενεστώτες: _κλαίω, καίω_), όπου είναι σαφής η διαφορά των αλλομόρφων.

Δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη να καταφύγουμε στη διαχρονία, για να ερμηνεύσουμε τους συγκεκριμένους τύπους. Πρόκειται για εναλλακτικές μορφές συνοπτικής προστακτικής (ας θυμηθούμε ότι και η αρχαία γλώσσα διέθετε μερικές φορές δεύτερους αορίστους, που σχημάτιζαν παράγωγα), οι οποίες προέκυψαν από μεταπλασμό με επανανάλυση του θέματος. Επειδή στη συνείδηση του ομιλητή τα συνοπτικά θέματα είναι σημαδεμένα από την παρουσία τού -s-, είτε απλού (π.χ. _έδωσα_) είτε εγκιβωτισμένου (όπως λέγεται, π.χ. _έτριψα, έκαψα_), στις περιπτώσεις που εξετάζουμε το θέμα επαναναλύθηκε με απαλοιφή τού /s/, με αποτέλεσμα να απομείνει συμφωνόληκτο (με ταυτόχρονη ανομοίωση του συμπλέγματος /pt/ > /ft/). Συγκεκριμένα: 

/'ekapsa/ > /'e-kap-sa/ --> /'kaf-te/, /'kaf-to/ (_καύτε, καύ' το_): π.χ. _βάλτε φωτιά και καύτε τα_
/'eklapsa/ > /'e-klap-sa/ --> /'klaf-te/, /'klaf-ta/ (_κλαύτε, κλαύ' τα_)
/'etripsa/ > /'e-trip-sa/ --> /'trif-te/, /'trif-to/ (_τρίφτε, τρίφ' το_)

Συνεπώς, η παρουσία τού /f/ δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα φωνητικής σίγησης του /s/, αλλά επανανάλυσης του συνοπτικού θέματος. Το προϊόν τής διαδικασίας αυτής θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να γραφεί με -φ- ως απλούστερο και δεν θα έκρινα αδικαιολόγητη αυτή την ορθογραφία, εντούτοις φαίνεται αρκετά ισχυρό το οπτικό ίνδαλμα από άλλα αλλόμορφα παρόμοιας φωνοτακτικής δομής (π.χ. _κλαύ-τηκα, κλαυ-τός, καυ-τός, ακούρευ-τος, κουρευτείτε_), πράγμα που εξηγεί γιατί οι περισσότεροι θεωρούν τη γραφή με -φ- περιττή ποικιλία (φυσικά, οι τύποι _τρίφ' το, κόφ' το, αλείφτε _δεν προκαλούν τέτοια δυσκολία).

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2010)

Άπειρες ευχαριστίες. Σε λύση γλωσσικού προβλήματος δεν έχω δει πιο διπλωματική απάντηση, αν και φημίζεσαι για τις ισορροπημένες σου αναλύσεις. :)


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 12, 2010)

Να που λύθηκε κι αυτό το μυστήριο! :) (ήθελε τον σωστό ντεντέκτιβ!)

Μεταπλασμός με επανανάλυση του θέματος! Πολύ ενδιαφέρον φαινόμενο που φυσικά δεν το είχα υπόψη μου.(Θέλω να πιστεύω πάντως πως ακόμα κι αν δεν πήγαινε για γκολ, το βολέ μου ήταν καλούτσικο ).

Και βέβαια, εμείς ευχαριστούμε.


----------

